# OTA with directv rec.



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

i hope i am posting in the correct forum. i am thinking about cutting my service with directv and i own my directv hr24-500 receiver. what i would like to know is can i connect my OTA antenna to the directv rec. and schedule recording of particular programs?


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

You're HR24 will not function, at all, unless you are a paying customer.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

davring said:


> You're HR24 will not function, at all, unless you are a paying customer.


even with a am21


----------



## weaver6 (Nov 3, 2005)

And they will want the HR24 back when you cancel.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

weaver6 said:


> And they will want the HR24 back when you cancel.


as i stated in my original post, i own my hr24-500. i purchased from an individual and it was all approved by directv. i checked with them because i did not want to buy a stolen unit, they checked the unit's serial number and the card number for me.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> as i stated in my original post, i own my hr24-500. i purchased from an individual and it was all approved by directv. i checked with them because i did not want to buy a stolen unit, they checked the unit's serial number and the card number for me.


No DirecTV equipment(including the AM21) will function unless you subscribe to DirecTV programming. An owned box, without paid service is completely useless.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

davring said:


> No DirecTV equipment(including the AM21) will function unless you subscribe to DirecTV programming. An owned box, without paid service is completely useless.


well it looks like i will have another HDD.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> well it looks like i will have another HDD.


An owned HR24 will be easy to sell, post it.


----------



## lartomar2002 (Nov 14, 2007)

davring said:


> An owned HR24 will be easy to sell, post it.


Thanks davring


----------



## moghedien (Dec 3, 2007)

lartomar2002 said:


> as i stated in my original post, i own my hr24-500. i purchased from an individual and it was all approved by directv. i checked with them because i did not want to buy a stolen unit, they checked the unit's serial number and the card number for me.


OTA or not, the channels in the interactive guide come from the Directv database delivered to your receiver through your satellite dish. Do you know what else gets delivered to your receiver from the satellite? The kill switch disabling your DVR. Now people have reported on this board that if you disconnect the receiver before you cancel service, then reconnect, you may be able to watch your old recordings, but not make new ones. Of course, information on this subject is limited because once people cancel satellite TV, they usually don't come back to this message board.

As for receiving OTA broadcasts through a deactivated receiver, I don't know. All I know is if I lose signal, I get popup warnings for 8-10 hours:

after which the receiver resets and I lose all my channels, whether they are OTA or Directv-supplied.


----------

